# Jonsered Super 630,what did I get?



## DEG305 (Nov 25, 2009)

I just left my local J-red dealer with some new parts for the 2055 that I just got and as I'm halfway out the door he stops me and says that he took in an old Super 630 on trade and wanted to know if I'm interested. Just take it home ,look it over and make me an offer. If someone(Sawtrol)could give me some spec's I'd greatly appreciate it as I've no clue as to it's size etc.
Thanks to all in advance


----------



## HiOctane (Nov 25, 2009)

Its a 61.5 cc,kinda Husky 162 in red.Very reliable,no particular problems to expect.Strong for his size.Before buying,check if shocks are ok,brake in good condition,fuel line not rotted,etc.


----------



## DEG305 (Nov 25, 2009)

could someone explain the differences between a 630, a 630super and a 630westcoast? THANKS all


----------



## PB (Nov 25, 2009)

DEG305 said:


> could someone explain the differences between a 630, a 630super and a 630westcoast? THANKS all



There could only be a difference in sticker. This is a confusing family of saws, to put it nicely. The early model 630's (based on the Husky 162) had 2 thin ring pistons, later models had single thick ring pistons. Parts from early models, up to late 80's, won't fit on the later models. If you look at your top cover and measure from the muffler to the screw, early models are 1.75" and later ones are over 2". Mufflers, top covers, and carb differences are also present. 

taplinhill, cantdog, or Spike can tell you more, but pictures are worth a thousand words.


----------



## HiOctane (Nov 25, 2009)

DEG305 said:


> could someone explain the differences between a 630, a 630super and a 630westcoast? THANKS all



630 was 2 pieces ignition, 2 rings piston ( early )a thinner air filter,4 mm exhaust studs,metal hand brake,different top cover.The Super is a one piece ignition,plastic brake handle,larger air filter and top cover.plastic tank,different shocks (plastic tank ),5 mm exhaust studs,improved muffler,different fuel line that slips instead of a bulge on the line,Thats about it.For the West,dont know,think they got a different handle.


----------



## DEG305 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just as an update on the 630. I got it running and have cut some firewood with it. What a powerhouse, not super fast but a lot of grunt, takes a lot to stall out the clutch. It just wants to keep on cuttin! Oh and by the way the dealer and I have come to an agreement on price $50.00 !!


----------



## PB (Dec 3, 2009)

DEG305 said:


> Just as an update on the 630. I got it running and have cut some firewood with it. What a powerhouse, not super fast but a lot of grunt, takes a lot to stall out the clutch. It just wants to keep on cuttin! Oh and by the way the dealer and I have come to an agreement on price $50.00 !!



Nice! My second 630 cost me $50..................then $18 for seals and then $145 for a coil and other parts. Total investment right around $250. Hope yours stays at the $50 mark. Mine is an 83, quite old but still a cutting animal.


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 3, 2009)

*$50.00 630s!!!!!*

$50.00 is a good price for a running 630!! As Lee said, Hope yours doesn't go in for repairs to the tune of $200.00!! However the nice thing about doing repairs is whatever you repaired should be as good as new and you shouldn't have to worry about that part for the realistic life of the saw.
I've used Lee's 630 and it is a real nice saw. The only other 630 I 've used is my own 630 Super II which I got for free!! However it was NOT a running saw at that time. I had to go right through it. New trigger (E-Bay) and used handle trim pieces (Thanks taplinhill!!) all new AV mounts (Hard ones from Bailey's) new Meteor piston (also from Bailey's) used 670 airfilter cover (E-Bay) rebuilt the carb, new throttle linkage (Thanks spike!!) and many hrs.
I did a bit of porting work to the piston, exhaust port and smoothed and matched the intake parts. Set the squish to 0.022". It is broken in now and really rips. It has an 18" bar with a near new Sthil chain. It has a lot of grunt but also turns up very nicely. Runs best at about 14,500 WOT no load and 4 stroking to beat the band. At first I tried to slow it down a bit by richening the H but at lower rpm (spec 13,000) it cut ok but it burnt a LOT of fuel. So I turned it back up tuning by ear and it's right back to where I had it in the first place. It runs super and gets much better fuel economy. For now it has become my "go to" saw. Good luck with yours!!!


----------



## PB (Dec 3, 2009)

Cantdog said:


> For now it has become my "go to" saw. Good luck with yours!!!



Hahahaha! I thought you would hang on to the old magnesium for a bit longer. "Plastic" saws aren't so bad afterall, are they?






You need to run the 630 now, night and day difference.


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 3, 2009)

*SHHHHHHHSH Don't anyone about the plastic!!*



PlantBiologist said:


> Hahahaha! I thought you would hang on to the old magnesium for a bit longer. "Plastic" saws aren't so bad afterall, are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You caught me PB!! I still have quite a bit of magnesium to hold!! The only way the my 630 could be any better is if I could outfit it with a 70E recoil and a 621 top cover/air filter!!! HAHAHA!!! The 630 is as far into the plastic world as I want to go. I suppose I could actually get a magnesium fuel tank/ rear handle from husky 266 and paint it red. Nah, to much work!! You know what I really like about that saw is the way the choke and high idle is set up works good and less buttons/levers.

Perhaps you can bring your 630 along next time you come down. I'm sure we can find something to cut up!! You haven't tried my 630 since I turn it back up either.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Dec 3, 2009)

The 630 wont have the nads of your 262XP, but it wont be that far behind. One advantage it has is it has the bigger bar mount and can run the same bars as a 266, 670, 272/372, etc. 

Nice score. If it pukes stick a 670 top end on it and go to work


----------



## rickyrooster (Dec 3, 2009)

In my opinion theres no better fire wood saw for the size. I love mine. Rick!


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Dec 3, 2009)

rickyrooster said:


> In my opinion theres no better fire wood saw for the size. I love mine. Rick!



Its a great saw but you need to try a 262XP. Also the 670 weighs the same but has more nuts and more ccs. Never the less, the 630 is a fine saw


----------



## spike60 (Dec 4, 2009)

What you've got, to answer the original question is the strongest 60cc saw you can get. It's a 60cc saw that thinks it's a 70cc. A 262xp wins on weight, but it is not stronger in my experience. I have more than one of these saws BTW. I think the 262xp is a litttle like a Dolmar 7900: bigger cylinder on a smaller case, (vs a 630 or 362xp), contributes to the legend. MS361 isn't really close. The 630 I had at my GTG got a lot of "wow's" from guys who had never run one. You felt the power yourself, so you know what I mean. 

Now for $50, this is a no brainer. I'd grab that right away, and I don't need another one by any stretch. 

The differences the guys have pointed out between early vs. late 630's are really only important when you are attempting to swap parts back and forth, although the single ring is prefferable to the early "twin-thin" ring design.


----------



## rickyrooster (Dec 4, 2009)

I know that the 262xp is a great saw and has quite a following but it is as good as it gets for what it is. the 630 is just the begining of its family. throw on a 272 jug and youve got a candle no 262xp can hold. Rick.


----------



## 230 Timberjack (Jul 16, 2013)

*In need of help*



Cantdog said:


> $50.00 is a good price for a running 630!! As Lee said, Hope yours doesn't go in for repairs to the tune of $200.00!! However the nice thing about doing repairs is whatever you repaired should be as good as new and you shouldn't have to worry about that part for the realistic life of the saw.
> I've used Lee's 630 and it is a real nice saw. The only other 630 I 've used is my own 630 Super II which I got for free!! However it was NOT a running saw at that time. I had to go right through it. New trigger (E-Bay) and used handle trim pieces (Thanks taplinhill!!) all new AV mounts (Hard ones from Bailey's) new Meteor piston (also from Bailey's) used 670 airfilter cover (E-Bay) rebuilt the carb, new throttle linkage (Thanks spike!!) and many hrs.
> I did a bit of porting work to the piston, exhaust port and smoothed and matched the intake parts. Set the squish to 0.022". It is broken in now and really rips. It has an 18" bar with a near new Sthil chain. It has a lot of grunt but also turns up very nicely. Runs best at about 14,500 WOT no load and 4 stroking to beat the band. At first I tried to slow it down a bit by richening the H but at lower rpm (spec 13,000) it cut ok but it burnt a LOT of fuel. So I turned it back up tuning by ear and it's right back to where I had it in the first place. It runs super and gets much better fuel economy. For now it has become my "go to" saw. Good luck with yours!!!




I bought a 630 super and have been having some trouble, it works fine on small wood but if I get into a large birch then it sounds like the chain slips and it looses it's tension any suggestions?


----------



## ncfarmboy (Jul 16, 2013)

630*W*estcoast = Full wrap handle and I think a diff muff. Could be wrong on the muff.
Shep


----------



## Cantdog (Jul 17, 2013)

The differences in the West Coast from a regular Super are; the V-stack (503 15 83 01) and K&N external filter (503 16 64 01), full wrap top handle (501 77 57 01), top handle mounting clamp ( 501 69 97 02), a thinner cyl base gasket (501 51 22 02) and of course the "West Coast" sticker. These also always came with the larger 224 Tilly rather than the smaller 118 carb....


Oh and to clarify an earlier post.....not all Supers are one piece ign...I have IPLs for the regular 630 ( two piece) from 1983...the IPL for 1986 lists it as the Super (two piece) ....and I have a 1991 Super that is still the two piece ign....the one piece didn't show up until the major case change around 1993/94 or so and the advent of the 630 Super II......they are all nice saws...but the Super II is as good as it gets!!!!


----------



## Warped5 (Jul 17, 2013)

230 Timberjack said:


> I bought a 630 super and have been having some trouble, it works fine on small wood but if I get into a large birch then it sounds like the chain slips and it looses it's tension any suggestions?



Do the specs on your chain match those for the bar and rim/spur?

Is it actually losing tension? The tensioner screw/nib and bar nuts are in good order?


----------



## Dave630 (Sep 6, 2013)

HiOctane said:


> 630 was 2 pieces ignition, 2 rings piston ( early )a thinner air filter,4 mm exhaust studs,metal hand brake,different top cover.The Super is a one piece ignition,plastic brake handle,larger air filter and top cover.plastic tank,different shocks (plastic tank ),5 mm exhaust studs,improved muffler,different fuel line that slips instead of a bulge on the line,Thats about it.For the West,dont know,think they got a different handle.



Hi- I just inherited a 630 West Coast from my dad. I found out from another member the West Coast package = K&N re-usable airfilter (see my profile pic) and the velocity stack upon which it is mounted, and a thinner head gasket which ups the compression (mines a 1985 and it does have lots of compression). The result is 4.2 HP vs. 3.1 for the Super. I don't know about the handle but mine does have a full wrap. Tons of power, esp. for 85.


----------



## Dave630 (Sep 6, 2013)

ncfarmboy said:


> 630*W*estcoast = Full wrap handle and I think a diff muff. Could be wrong on the muff.
> Shep



Biggest difference is the air filter. See my profile pic. They make over 1 more HP than the Supers as a result. This is according to another member so I am just regurgitating but makes sense.


----------



## 230 Timberjack (Sep 6, 2013)

*630 super*



Warped5 said:


> Do the specs on your chain match those for the bar and rim/spur?
> 
> Is it actually losing tension? The tensioner screw/nib and bar nuts are in good order?



The saw chain had been missing the spots where locks in to the clutch, the spot slides from side to side but if I place it in very carefully it works fine.


----------



## Cantdog (Sep 6, 2013)

Dave630 said:


> Biggest difference is the air filter. See my profile pic. They make over 1 more HP than the Supers as a result. This is according to another member so I am just regurgitating but makes sense.



Weeeeellll.......It more than just the air filter.....it's a combination of the K&N, the V stack, the larger bore 224 carb and the thinner cyl base gasket reducing squish and resulting in more compression that makes up the difference.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 6, 2013)

Dave630 said:


> Hi- I just inherited a 630 West Coast from my dad. I found out from another member the West Coast package = K&N re-usable airfilter (see my profile pic) and the velocity stack upon which it is mounted, and a thinner head gasket which ups the compression (mines a 1985 and it does have lots of compression). The result is 4.2 HP vs. 3.1 for the Super. I don't know about the handle but mine does have a full wrap. Tons of power, esp. for 85.



I assume those numbers are from Acres site, as there is a misprint there that messes it up like that.

The 3.1 number is not hp, but kW - and 3.1 kW = 4.2 hp. :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 6, 2013)

Changes for Super II/II (+ some for other models);

 View attachment 313334


----------



## Cantdog (Sep 6, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Changes for Super II/II (+ some for other models);
> 
> View attachment 313334



Thanks Niko.....very good info to have!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 6, 2013)

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Niko.....very good info to have!!!



Glad you liked it! Note that the Super to SuperII change happened early 1991. I have the exact weeks for each model listed somewhere, but couldn't find it when I posted - will look further for it.....

*Edit;*

 I must be blind - the serial numbers for the change is in the same document!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 6, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Do the specs on your chain match those for the bar and rim/spur?
> 
> Is it actually losing tension? The tensioner screw/nib and bar nuts are in good order?



He may also have a badly worn drive sprocket/rim?


----------



## Eugene Schwarz (Jun 25, 2016)

I have a Super 630 from the mid 80's and the chain brake has stopped working, any suggestions about repair or replacement?


----------



## MLCase (Nov 15, 2016)

I just picked up a jonsered 630v does anyone know what the V model is ?


----------



## president (Nov 15, 2016)

DEG305 said:


> Just as an update on the 630. I got it running and have cut some firewood with it. What a powerhouse, not super fast but a lot of grunt, takes a lot to stall out the clutch. It just wants to keep on cuttin! Oh and by the way the dealer and I have come to an agreement on price $50.00 !!


needs to be moved to the you suck thread


----------



## Cantdog (Nov 16, 2016)

MLCase said:


> I just picked up a jonsered 630v does anyone know what the V model is ?


V model has electrically heated handles.....should be a rocker switch just below the kill switch.


----------



## MLCase (Nov 16, 2016)

Cantdog said:


> V model has electrically heated handles.....should be a rocker switch just below the kill switch.




Thanks for the reply! so it's just a regular 630 with a hot handle? it's been sitting under the bench of my favorite saw shop for about 5 years. looks like a great saw . love Jonsered! going to restore it up nice. How hard is it to turn it into a super? Always need more Power!


----------



## Cantdog (Nov 16, 2016)

MLCase said:


> Thanks for the reply! so it's just a regular 630 with a hot handle? it's been sitting under the bench of my favorite saw shop for about 5 years. looks like a great saw . love Jonsered! going to restore it up nice. How hard is it to turn it into a super? Always need more Power!



Pretty much but the V models had a larger carb than the regular 630 of the same era which put them closer to par with the 630 Super.


----------

